

Ask HN: What angle is your laptop screen open to? - mrspeaker

90°? 170°? Some function based on desk height? An informal survey (looking around the office) shows preferences vary wildly - would any angle be less debilitating than the others?
======
bdfh42
30° - the screen has failed and there is a back-up one plugged in the back.

